# Has anyone tried skullcap?



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

My brother swears by it for panic attacks but I wonder if it would help dr/dp. I figured i'd get some input here before I went out and bought some.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

strangeways said:


> My brother swears by it for panic attacks but I wonder if it would help dr/dp. I figured i'd get some input here before I went out and bought some.


It is a nervine and muscle relaxant especially for neck, shoulder and upper back (perhaps GABA connection?). Some use it for headaches. I know I've had it in various herbal blends without trouble. But haven't taken it alone. Usually herbs that are nervine agree with me.


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> It is a nervine and muscle relaxant especially for neck, shoulder and upper back (perhaps GABA connection?). Some use it for headaches. I know I've had it in various herbal blends without trouble. But haven't taken it alone. Usually herbs that are nervine agree with me.


Okay, I think I'll give it a try (for my anxiety) I was mainly worried about making my dr worse. Melatonin made it worse so I'm weary of everything now.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

strangeways said:


> Okay, I think I'll give it a try (for my anxiety) I was mainly worried about making my dr worse. Melatonin made it worse so I'm weary of everything now.


What were you symptoms that melatonin make worse? Did you take it just before bedtime?


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> What were you symptoms that melatonin make worse? Did you take it just before bedtime?


Yeah I took it right before I went to bed. The only thing it did was give me extremely vivid realistic dreams. Which itself isn't that bad but when I would wake up it would take me hours to get my dr under control.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

strangeways said:


> Yeah I took it right before I went to bed. The only thing it did was give me extremely vivid realistic dreams. Which itself isn't that bad but when I would wake up it would take me hours to get my dr under control.


I've had this (heavy dreaming) when reducing Gabapentin or Klonopin to early but it never affected DP or DR, just anxiety and dreaming.

How long have you had DP? Do you know what caused it?


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> I've had this (heavy dreaming) when reducing Gabapentin or Klonopin to early but it never affected DP or DR, just anxiety and dreaming.
> 
> How long have you had DP? Do you know what caused it?


You know, last time I took melatonin was around the time I was stopping klonopin I just didn't think it was connected (although my withdrawl was terrible). I've had dr/dp for about 4 years although its gone in and out. The first time was from salvia and the other times were from panic attacks and smoking weed everyday probably wasn't helping.


----------

